# Ideas for a haunted trailer



## crackerbacks (Sep 20, 2011)

HI all! I have been all over the internet looking for ideas and happened upon this site, looks like the right place to ask...... Some friends of mine own a camp ground and are letting me use a small cargo trailer to hand out candy. This trailer is like something you would see at uhaul, I will have the actual dimensions tomorrow but I am thinking it is 10' wide and approx 20' long. It has a double door in the back and a single door in the passanger side approx 5' from the front. T

I have 2 goals in this venture:
#1 hand out candy
#2 at the request of the owners I am supposed to make at least a few kids cry.

Also i should add that I CANNOT touch the kids in anyway.

Thanks for any ideas!!!


----------



## crackerbacks (Sep 20, 2011)

Nothing? I have a few ideas:

1. black sheets as walls with masks mounted on the wall, a few of the masks are on actual people, a big bucket of candy in the middle. You can guess the rest......

2. A butcher shop theme, I could be cutting up body parks with large knives and a chainsaw (no chain of course) while I have my wife on a different table with her leg cut off and she could pass out the candy.

Likes/ dislikes/ other ideas???


----------



## crackerbacks (Sep 20, 2011)

anyone??????


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm so surprised that no one has answered you yet! You have a couple cool ideas there. How about a few tombstones and a groundbreaker on the outside for a small cemetery? Sounds or music. Lights of course. It would probably help if you could give the size of the trailer. Decorate it to look like an old witch's hut. Mad science. Oh I so hope someone with better ideas comes along...lol.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

oh also give idea about the particular site you will be setting up on...such as are there many trees, is it decent size or rather small...and how much are you limited to as far as space.


----------



## Rose B. (Sep 16, 2019)

We've been decorating a 26' trailer for local trunk and treat events for years. We started by using our home decorations and it's grown from there. People have given us items to include and we've found lots of fun things at garage sales and made others. We use an old couch and some old bird cages with bats - skulls. I made a book of spells, used old towels to make graves with head stones and body parts, and made specimen jars with fingers and ears and brains in them. Using strings of lights down the side along the bottom gives just enough light for them to see by and yet keep the scary atmosphere
















Several of us dress in costumes and masks. A neighborhood kid likes to hide in back and scare kids. We also pound on the outside of the trailer which gets some of them VERY excited! It can be hard to serve lots of age levels and some scare more than others but we always keep our team informed of little ones entering. Hope this helps!


----------

